# Steve R photos



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A lot of design gathering well done, very interesting articles .And as you know still lots more out there.and deserves a section for itself.

again well done and thank you for that effort you took in doing it,


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad to be of service.

I'll keep pinning and attempt to reorganize the board.
In the mean time, hopefully some of the interested parties will accept the invitation and join up over here.


----------

